# triplet wheelbuilder



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Does anyone know how to build in this area?


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

I have one that I'm working on but haven't gotten it perfect just yet. What rim, hub, lacing pattern are you looking at?


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*triplet wheel*



forge55b said:


> I have one that I'm working on but haven't gotten it perfect just yet. What rim, hub, lacing pattern are you looking at?


 I have a fulcrum 7 which I took apart. 2x driveside, radial non-drive.


----------

